# No Aux Input on the 2006 525



## C22 (May 10, 2005)

*How do I get a Aux Input on the 2006 525*

I spoke with the service department today to see what they could do for me to get my IPOD hooked up. To my disapointment they did not have a solution - *not even an aux input for the 2006 525*

Is there a 3rd party solution for an Aux input for the 06' 525i?

On the bright side I did find out that I can play MP3's. The file names and directories are navagatable from the I Drive.


----------



## brian545 (Apr 8, 2005)

BMW has an OEM part # for this. Just search the forums u will find it. It is mounted in glove box


----------



## MaxxedOutMotors (Apr 18, 2005)

That is correct, BMW offers an aux in solution for the 2004+ 5 series. the part number is 65 120 153 502. The list price for that part is $71.50. They claim it is a dealer installed item,but :dunno:. From what I have seen the screen is not hard to take out, but I am not sure where it actually connects. I will try to post install pics later this week.


----------



## C22 (May 10, 2005)

I found the install directions 
http://eurobuyers.com/instinstr/auxkitdir.pdf

But it does not have a reference to the E60. So I don't know if it will work. I'll call the service department again and inquire about this part no.

Thanks
Chris


----------

